# Anxiety cycle



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

It is the search for the exit that convinces our protection system (fight/flight) that there is a problem; this causes the fight/flight to kick in to protect us from that problem.

Stop searching for the exit and the fight/flight will learn that the problem does not actually exist. Stop looking for whats wrong with you, face your fears in your own time and on your own terms and anxiety will shrink.

Is freedom from anxiety really a matter of simply accepting fears/symptoms and making myself do things in the normal way?

Yes, once you understand that you are not in any danger, initially this seems most difficult, indeed almost impossible, however one we are armed with the mechanical knowledge of the bodilly systems involved and their limitations we attain the confidence to try.

What occurs in an anxiety disorder is the following: 
1) You use avoidance techniques

2) Your Limbic System has access to your senses.

3) It watches you perform an avoidance action in response to a fear sensation/symptom.

4) It concludes there must be a danger purely by analyzing your actions/choices.

5) It initiates the fight/flight response to keep you safe.

6) You feel the fear it produces.

7) You use avoidance techniques.

In other words you create the disorder by avoiding perfectly normal and healthy bodily functions. If you keep avoiding, the Limbic System concludes that there must be a disorder, and it keeps you on alert!!!!

What happens in anxiety removal is the following:

1) You do not avoid or escape, instead you understand that the fear not required and you do not react regardless of the presence of the fear sensation/symptom

2) Your Limbic System has access to your senses.

3) It watches you not reacting in relation to your fear sensation/symptom

4) It concludes that there is no danger.

5) It initiates the rest digest response

6) You feel the relaxation it produces.

7) You no longer feel compelled to avoid or escape.
Stop Avoiding.​​
Taken from http://nothingworks.weebly.com/


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Andre said:


> Stop Avoiding.​​Taken from http://nothingworks.weebly.com/


Best words I've convinced myself of.

I MADE myself think thoughts until I no longer feared them, I'll think whatever I damn well want without attaching it to some severe mental illness.


----------



## maryghan (Oct 30, 2013)

Most days I have convinced myself the world IS fake, because it has felt fake for so long. How do I get myself back to reality? I can't always convince myself everything is real... Is this still just the dp/dr talking? Once it goes away, I will forget the feeling, right? That's what I've heard from people on youtube. I'm getting so desperate I feel like I should be on medication. But coming off it is the worst part. I'm just having acceptance issues with the whole anxiety disorder. i.e. this doesn't feel like my life -- the DR is giving me DP. This is a vicious cycle. I want out. I want my life back. The dreamy sensation are so strong, I feel like I'm stuck in this fucked up frame of mind. This is making me depressed, nevermind the constant anxiousness. People say just live your life and you will forget about it -- but I feel like just thinking about it would bring the symptoms back on again... I must have a very weak mind :/ I've been in this for 5 months.

Have any positive advice for me, anyone?


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

maryghan said:


> Most days I have convinced myself the world IS fake, because it has felt fake for so long. How do I get myself back to reality? I can't always convince myself everything is real... Is this still just the dp/dr talking? Once it goes away, I will forget the feeling, right? That's what I've heard from people on youtube. I'm getting so desperate I feel like I should be on medication. But coming off it is the worst part. I'm just having acceptance issues with the whole anxiety disorder. i.e. this doesn't feel like my life -- the DR is giving me DP. This is a vicious cycle. I want out. I want my life back. The dreamy sensation are so strong, I feel like I'm stuck in this fucked up frame of mind. This is making me depressed, nevermind the constant anxiousness. People say just live your life and you will forget about it -- but I feel like just thinking about it would bring the symptoms back on again... I must have a very weak mind :/ I've been in this for 5 months.
> 
> Have any positive advice for me, anyone?


I can relate to this as well. Its very scary, isn't it? It feels like I have been this way my whole life. The best thing I can suggest is eat REAL food, and eat healthy. Also, make sure you get the proper vitamins and minerals in you. Last but not least, try self care and relaxation... don't take on too much, this takes time and rest to overcome


----------



## maryghan (Oct 30, 2013)

Doberg said:


> I can relate to this as well. Its very scary, isn't it? It feels like I have been this way my whole life. The best thing I can suggest is eat REAL food, and eat healthy. Also, make sure you get the proper vitamins and minerals in you. Last but not least, try self care and relaxation... don't take on too much, this takes time and rest to overcome


It is scary. I want the life I had before -- no doubt that this was my life. I used to be so happy then this happened because of a health scare. But for some reason I can't always convince myself that. I don't want to become delusional or psychotic. Somewhere deep down I have to know this IS real. I think it's just that I have nothing distracting me. I'm currently unemployed, not in school. My friends want nothing to do with me all of a sudden. The worst part is I feel like I'm forcing the "this is real" thoughts on myself. Should I be doing that? I'm so far from reality right now, and it feels like it's just getting worse. Is this just part of the DP/DR (in which I seem to be in denial about having...ergh)?? Or am I literally driving myself insane?


----------

